# Which Series Qctp



## tpic402 (May 8, 2015)

Have g5960, (14x40) which series tool post are you using?  Enco has great deal on phase 2 and I need one


----------



## tmarks11 (May 8, 2015)

Make sure you get the wedge type, not the piston type. Phase II makes both styles. No brainer with both on sale for near the same price.

I don't have the G5960, but I do have the G0709 (14x40), and it has a BXA on it. 

You could measure the cross slide to spindle centerline height, and than go to the Dorian or Aloris catalog.  They have tables there with recommendations of tool post size vs critical height.


----------



## tpic402 (May 9, 2015)

Thanks tmarks11, I appreciate your input..


----------



## Chip (May 9, 2015)

I think the BXA and CXA sizes overlap in the 14" range. If you went with a CXA, the tool holders max out at 3/4" shank vs 5/8" for BXA


----------



## wrmiller (May 10, 2015)

I have 9 BXA holders that hold 3/4" tooling. Commonly referred to as the XL or oversize. A word of caution though: some holders that will hold 3/4" tooling are no larger physically than the ones that max out at 5/8". The better ones are physically larger and have more meat above and below the tool. Don't ask me how I found this out...


----------



## coolidge (May 10, 2015)

The Dorian CXA tool holders will hold 3/4 to 1 inch. It looks like Aloris made some oversize tool holders in response to Dorian that will hold 3/4. Someone told me Aloris/Dorian CXA tool holders will fit each others QCTP.


----------



## tmarks11 (May 10, 2015)

coolidge said:


> Someone told me Aloris/Dorian CXA tool holders will fit each others QCTP.


As will Phase II, Shars, and Grizzly (although perhaps with less precision than Aloris and Dorian).


----------

